# Pipe Tobacco Sommelier



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe there is a thread on this already, however, my searching talents are lacking.

Drink / Tobacco pairings.

I have a wide variety of aromatics, but the last thing I want to do is mix a nice drink and nice tobacco and end up with a nasty taste.

I am looking for suggestions and they don't have to be alcoholic drinks, just good matches that satisfy.

Some of my tobaccos (oh heck most): ((oh and before the non-aromatic crowd makes a mockery of my admittedly cheesy selections...I am trying to get the wife positive about the smoking before moving on to more robust blends))

Berry Cobbler

Cherry Smash

Chocolate Cream

No Bite Delite

Christmas Cookie

Sweet Tea

Sweet Honeydew Vanilla

Milonga

(now for the cheapy stuff)


Rum Maple (no longer made.. might save this)

1-Q

Black Cavendish

Black Cordial

Chocolate Mousse

1-M

Creme Brulee

Nougat



If there is not a thread about this, maybe make it a sticky?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Although I'm not a heavy Aero smoker, I see nothing wrong with your current collection..... Fine tobacs all.

With my pipes, I usually drink sweet tea, coffee, or water. For something a little stronger, bourbon is my choice. Haven't found a scotch I like yet.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

phatmax said:


> Maybe there is a thread on this already, however, my searching talents are lacking.
> 
> Drink / Tobacco pairings.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that selection. I can empathize with trying to make your wife comfortable. Mine has taught my 3 year old and my 1 1/2 year old to say "You're stinky papa!".

That said, I don't smoke much for Aros, but I would think coffee would complement the flavors nicely.

With the increased subtlety of "non-aros", I find coffee to be too overpowering. I like to smoke virginias and va/pers with green teas and english tobac with black teas. Just the way it works best to me.

If you really want a pepper trip, smoke some va/per, eat beef jerky, and drink diet dr. pepper.  Thats a nice road tripping experience. I recommend Escudo. 

-Tyler


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> With my pipes, I usually drink sweet tea, coffee, or water.


My big three as well.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and lack of snobbery about my tobacco choices.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

If you want to focus on the tobacco taste, there's no substitute for water. But if you're looking to create an enjoyable taste from the combination of tobacco and drink, you should experiment. It can be helpful to look at some wine pairing recommendations for the rationale and see how it might apply to your choice of tobacco and drink.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

A good wine, Belgium beer, cola, tea, coffee, whiskey, cognac or rum will go great with nearly all tobacco's....particularly the second drink...I have noticed!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm gonna go with coffee for a lot of your selections... but you can't go wrong w/ water. I also like tea... hell I read some dude likes Dr. Pepper with his pipe so try different stuff out and let us know what you enjoy!


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

Try Middletons Very Rare Wiskey. Its amazing. 
Oban is also on my top 5 list.



DSturg369 said:


> Although I'm not a heavy Aero smoker, I see nothing wrong with your current collection..... Fine tobacs all.
> 
> With my pipes, I usually drink sweet tea, coffee, or water. For something a little stronger, bourbon is my choice. Haven't found a scotch I like yet.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Bro, I'm always on the lookout for a new drink as well as tobaccos. :thumb:


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> With the increased subtlety of "non-aros", I find coffee to be too overpowering. I like to smoke virginias and va/pers with green teas and english tobac with black teas. Just the way it works best to me.
> 
> -Tyler


I agree with you Tyler. I find that green tea does a great job of refreshing my pallet, and really compliments the subtle flavors of virginias and va/pers while black tea also refreshes my pallet while the slightly stronger flavor goes well with english tobacco. Like many have mentioned, water is also great.

I don't really smoke too many aros, but when I do it's also either water or tea, but I'm sure coffee would be good too since the tobaccos have heavier and sweeter flavors.

And as far as the lack of affinity your wives have for your pipe smoking, I feel for you. My previous girlfriend absoloutely HATED the fact that I smoked. I'm lucky enough now however, to have a girlfriend who is completely fine with it and she even enjoyed a bowl a McConnell's Red Virginia with me last night (one of the many reasons she's for sure a keeper).

Good luck with finding a tasting drink/tobacco combo and all the best,

Dillon


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

I suppose that this could be a whole new avenue of investigation. I am a sommelier and I make my living teaching others how to become sommeliers. The one important thing that you need to keep in mind when it comes to drink and food (or tobacco) pairing is that flavor to flavor is typically a secondary consideration. What we match is structure to structure. And the structure of, let's say wine, is comprised of things like acidity, tannin, alcohol, and sweetness (residual sugar). 

If you want to investigate the joys of drink and pipe tobacco pairing, you really need to develop a notion about smoke and tobacco structure. Unlike wine, for example, tobacco smoke is alkaline (thus tongue bite), occasionally with sweetness, and generally with bitterness. From there you can start slamming things together.


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> I'm lucky enough now however, to have a girlfriend who is completely fine with it and she even enjoyed a bowl a McConnell's Red Virginia with me last night (one of the many reasons she's for sure a keeper)


You are a very lucky man!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

stevo192 said:


> You are a very lucky man!


Yes i am lol. Im very grateful.:whoo:


----------

